# "Mucky Secrets" - Macro video of marine life in the wild in Indonesia



## nickhope (Oct 14, 2013)

Hi, I am not an aquarium owner but a scuba diver and underwater videographer with a passion for marine life.

I am producing a 90-minute documentary about the marine life of the Lembeh Strait in Indonesia, an area at the heart of the coral triangle that is famous for its "muck diving" and the incredible diversity of marine species.

In advance of the full production [EDIT: now online], here is a prologue video I set to music. I tried to show the personalities of the various creatures.

You can view the names of the species in the closed captions under the CC button.

[yt]hcgT_eZuN5o[/yt]

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hcgT_eZuN5o


----------



## weedkiller (Nov 18, 2012)

some amazing footage... well done


----------



## nickhope (Oct 14, 2013)

Thanks weedkiller


----------



## FatalMrChow (Oct 4, 2013)

This was awesome to watch. Alot of very amazing and interesting marine life. I think it will be an amazing documentary. Good luck


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

Spectacular !!!!!!!! outstanding job nick....thank you..


----------



## nickhope (Oct 14, 2013)

Thank you FatalMrChow and lohachata!


----------



## weedkiller (Nov 18, 2012)

hope you post a link so we can watch your documentary, would be interested to see it


----------



## nickhope (Oct 14, 2013)

Yes weedkiller, I will post on this thread or start a new one when it's ready. In the meantime you might like my documentary "Reef Life of the Andaman", which has lots of lots of marine life info in it. Best watched at 720p, and again you can see narration or species names in the closed captions (CC button). Probably best watched in a couple of sittings unless you can tolerate my voice for nearly 2 hours!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8ncUVddkK3Q


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

I am SO jealous of anyone who is able to make something like this. Nice job!


----------



## weedkiller (Nov 18, 2012)

TheOldSalt said:


> I am SO jealous of anyone who is able to make something like this.


im with you on that one hehe


----------



## nickhope (Oct 14, 2013)

So after serialising the documentary over 20-weeks, I finally uploaded the whole 90-minute thing in its entirety.

It's packed with marine biological information. I did my utmost to be factually correct, but I always welcome additional information and/or corrections from those who know more than me. I am sure there are many on this forum!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nJMZ6reOB0E

[yt]nJMZ6reOB0E[/yt]


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Awesome! I'll watch it. Congrats on getting such a big project finished!


----------

